# Need prayer Warriors please



## Nugefan

My sister is in a spiral downturn since Moma passed away , this last year I don't think she has been sober for more than a day ..

We have talked till we're blue in the face , spent sleepless nights with her and don't see any good end to this for her ..

Please lift her up for us to help her find God and get on a recovery program of some sort ...

Thanks y'all ...


----------



## Huntress

Prayers for your sister to find her way.  Her grieving is taking her down a long road to kick.  Prayers that you and your family can find her the help she needs.


----------



## rjcruiser

Prayers sent.  May she realize that the comfort found in Jesus Christ is greater than any other thing in this world.


----------



## Hornet22

You gottem my friend.


----------



## Sargent

Sent.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Praying


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are added for her. Hang in there Brother!


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for your Sister and God's intervention..............


----------



## sniper22

Prayers lifted for you all. Sometimes people have to hit bottom before they can look up. Keep you faith strong and remember, she's in Gods hands.


----------



## StriperAddict

sniper22 said:


> Prayers lifted for you all. Sometimes people have to hit bottom before they can look up. Keep you faith strong and remember, she in Gods hands.



Amen.

Prayers from here.


----------



## speedcop

we pray for God's intervention


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayer sent


----------



## dawg2

Nugefan said:


> My sister is in a spiral downturn since Moma passed away , this last year I don't think she has been sober for more than a day ..
> 
> We have talked till we're blue in the face , spent sleepless nights with her and don't see any good end to this for her ..
> 
> Please lift her up for us to help her find God and get on a recovery program of some sort ...
> 
> Thanks y'all ...


 You got them brother.


----------



## Nugefan

talked with her yesterady and the difference was night and day ...

She got out of a hospital Monday and looks like she is on the mend , even said how much better she felt , I still haven't heard her say she has a problem but I think she knows it but just doesn't want to admit to it ....

God is good , now I just gotta git her into a church and keep her sober ...

Many thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers ...please keep lifting her up , I am sure she will stumble , just gotta be there to support her ...


----------



## Nicodemus

Just saw this, Andy. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Lukikus2

Nicodemus said:


> Just saw this, Andy. Hope she continues to improve.



X 2

And you are right. God is good.


----------



## Huntress

Continued prayers for your sister and you.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> Just saw this, Andy. Hope she continues to improve.





Lukikus2 said:


> X 2
> 
> And you are right. God is good.





Huntress said:


> Continued prayers for your sister and you.



Thank y'all very , very much ....


----------



## Keebs

Nugefan said:


> talked with her yesterady and the difference was night and day ...
> 
> She got out of a hospital Monday and looks like she is on the mend , even said how much better she felt , I still haven't heard her say she has a problem but I think she knows it but just doesn't want to admit to it ....
> 
> God is good , now I just gotta git her into a church and keep her sober ...
> 
> Many thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers ...please keep lifting her up , I am sure she will stumble , just gotta be there to support her ...


I just saw this too, Andy....... my heart and prayers are with you all!


----------



## FERAL ONE

you all have ours as well brother, count on it !


----------



## tomtlb66

Prayers have been sent


----------



## pine nut

God Bless you and the family!  Just saw this myself.  Keep the Faith brother!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

My Prayers are being sent for your sister and for all of your family members involved in this situation.


----------



## Nugefan

been talking to her every other day or so , she is doing well so far , still riding the wagon  I am proud for her ...

I think this was for me also , hopefully will make a stronger bond between us thats been missing for a long time ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nugefan said:


> talked with her yesterady and the difference was night and day ...
> 
> She got out of a hospital Monday and looks like she is on the mend , even said how much better she felt , I still haven't heard her say she has a problem but I think she knows it but just doesn't want to admit to it ....
> 
> God is good , now I just gotta git her into a church and keep her sober ...
> 
> Many thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers ...please keep lifting her up , I am sure she will stumble , just gotta be there to support her ...



You got it Andy. Prayers will be lifted up for all of you.


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent


----------

